# Browser choppieness with 12.0R p9



## semi-ambivalent (Aug 18, 2019)

This has been an annoyance since I went to 12R-p9. My browser, Firefox-68.0.1 from ports, would display jerky scrolling and often freeze for 2-4 seconds. I still had kernel.old which was -p8 in /boot so I have booted from it. So far, and this is just minutes into it, Firefox has been much better behaved. I'll leave it this way for a week or so to see if it stays steady but wanted to get this out in case others have seen this.


----------

